# You though Japan was insane? Look at germany



## real time strategist (Dec 9, 2017)

seriously what the fuck is this and why are there clocks everywhere.


----------



## Crimcyan (Dec 9, 2017)

The fucking shit hell did I just watch????
I am 100% sure I didn't take acid today, Jesus..


----------



## real time strategist (Dec 11, 2017)

Crimcyan said:


> The fucking shit hell did I just watch????
> I am 100% sure I didn't take acid today, Jesus..


Well you do have stomach acids...


----------

